# Harboring Leaches or Supporting Vampires?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2001)

I'm a Red Cross reject! When attempting to do my civic duty it was discovered that I'm anemic. FOUR specialists later and it seems I'm suffering from your average everyday Iron Deficiency Anemia. Iron pills didn't work so I ended up having iron infused by IV directly into my bloodstream (picture an IV bag full of rust)BUT,I still keep "losing" it. The OBGYN Dr. said my periods were "normal." The hematologist said they're "heavy." What's normal?? I've only experienced my own!! I've suffered from IBS-D since I was 10 (I'm 41)but the GI Dr. said that has nothing to do with the iron issue. I've got to think it has something to do with my inability to absorb the iron and possibly hold onto it! At this point I think the medical professionals suspect me of harboring leaches or supporting a secret societ of vampires! Any other pale people out there? HELP!


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

I was told the same thing, although adding an iron pill a day brought the levels back in the normal range. This happened out of the blue for me, and was one of the reasons they wanted me to have a colonoscopy-hidden bleeding. I, of course, felt that couldn't be what was causing it--and it wasn't. I take Questran powder, and have wondered if that interfers with the levels. I'm not sure if that's possible or not--when the scope showed no problem, my doctor didn't pursue the unusual levels anymore...so I've been left wondering..............


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i have a hardtime absorbing b vitamins and sometimes have to get vitamin shots. maybe that is the problem? i have no idea how iron works. i'm just above the level for anemia.


----------

